# 2002 25rss Sofa Slide And Water Pump Questions



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, Can someone please explain to me how the side manual sofa slides out? I have to reach in there and pull the T handle real real hard and keep constant outward pressure on it and try to pull the sofa out with one hand. If I let go of the handle it goes back in and I have to try again again and again. I have had to have someone go inside and push out on the sofe as I try to pull on the handle to pull it out? The same with trying to slide it back in. It is not binding anywhere and yes I lubed it up. Is the T handle supposed to stay out once I pull it? Also my water pump is loud and I was trying to locate it and do the quiet mods on it, and install that brass valve to winterize it by sucking the antifreeze out of the bottle from that little hose that is attached to that brass valve.. It sounds like its under the tub, I cant even locate it . Will I have to buy that pump to force the anti freeze through the outside city water inlet> any help would be appreciated . I have been camping 25 years and had many many trailers, but there seems to be alot of hidden things on this 2002 25rss trailer.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a 2003 25rss and the water pump is under the dinette on the right side near the wall. Can't help you with the side slide as ours is powered. James


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We too have the 2003 25rss.

Don't have the manual side slide, ours is powered.

The water pump is under the right dinette seat. The section closest to the wall. All you have to do to winterize is get the kit. Brass fitting and the hose, usually a kit. install it, and then flip the lever, and stick the hose in the antifreeze. It works best if you have someone to help you by turning the pump on and off, as you open the spigots. I usually do one faucet at a time to make sure it is all pinked through.

We also added the surge tank. When dry camping we turn the pump off at night, and still have enough water to flush the toilet. Works wonderfully, and no noise at night.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, we don't hear much about the old manual slides used in the first model year then discontinued. There is a person or two here who has responded with some knowledge in the past about this. Hopefully they will check in, or perhaps you could do a board search for the archived info. It has been discussed here once or twice before.

Good Luck


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, in the 2002 25rss the water pump is NOT located under the dinette.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok . Try looking at where the city water inlet is. It should be near there as the gravity fill for the fresh water tank goes through the outside wall then through the floor. here is a picture of mine http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6970 . You can see this after unscrewing the (4) screws that hold the plywood down.This is under the dinette on the right side. James


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the reply, but it is not there. Mine has no pump under the dinette ,the hoses go into the floor as your picks shows, but I can here the pump under the tub,which you can not get to or see or it is buried next to the toilet under the bathroon sink which you cannot see and has no access .
Rich


----------

